# What kind of box is this?



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

Anybody have any idea what kind of box this is? http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-034-Drywa...2Fg5iUaB195brYGqPFH44%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

The gasket needs to be replaced and I want to make sure iam getting the right one.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty sure that's an old Ames rental. Tape tech equivalent.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Definitely an old Ames rental; has a serial number.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gluedandscrewed said:


> Anybody have any idea what kind of box this is? http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-034-Drywa...2Fg5iUaB195brYGqPFH44%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The gasket needs to be replaced and I want to make sure iam getting the right one.


forget buying that old unit buy a new one you will be happy:yes:


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

I already bought it. I am actually really happy with how the unit preforms from my limited use. even with the cracked gasket it doesn't leak much. it seems to be much easier to get mud to flow compared to my new Columbia fat boys (about 6 months old). I don't have to press nearly as hard. 

I didn't want to drop 300+ on an 8'' box that I wasn't even sure I was even going to use.

anybody know where I can get an 8'' gasket for an old ames flatbox. I cant seem to navigate the walltools website.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Buy TapeTech replacement parts, because MLD was spot on. We always called that a 7" box.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

To elaborate on what joe said. On old used up boxes the sides of the boxes get corroded away and the shoes dont hold the blade tight leaving more to sand on the edges.


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

The blade is 8". Still a 7" box?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gluedandscrewed said:


> anybody know where I can get an 8'' gasket for an old ames flatbox.


try Level 5 they have spare parts for different brands 
plus they are members on this forum which makes it easier to contact them


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

ok just to confirm. this is called a "ames 7 inch flat box" although it has an 8'' blade?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gluedandscrewed said:


> ok just to confirm. this is called a "ames 7 inch flat box" although it has an 8'' blade?


Does it look like this?

http://www.amestools.com/en/product/?id=15


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> http://www.amestools.com/en/product/?id=15


That looks like A DM Willy!


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> http://www.amestools.com/en/product/?id=15


no, it doesnt have the swiveling tabs to hold the door closed.
it has two screws in the sides to keep the door from opening all the way up.

it also doesnt have rubber on the wheels


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Looked at your pictures again g and s, and I have to say that's probably a tape master box. I missed the metal wheels and the screw's in the side. I believe you can still get parts for those. Fantastic Tool out of Arizona has a good supply of out dated parts.


----------

